# An American Haunting



## Forbidden Crypts

I want to see this one for sure:

*An Amercian Haunting*

It's the story of the Bell Witch in Red River, TN. Supposedly it explains what happened via a teacher's journal who lived on the property back when the attacks occurred.


----------



## Hella

I'm intrigued by what the synopsis says about this movie. I will have to keep my eye out for it in the theaters.


----------



## DeathTouch

Peewee has this on her blog site. I saw the previews. It looks like a really good movie. I have it saved as a desktop image.


----------



## Chapter13

THis will have to be a must-watch-in-theatres-and-buy-when-it-comes-out-on-DVD. I can tell just by the previews it'll be good. Plus, I think the 1800's are the creepiest times to have hauntings.....don't ask why.


----------



## Death's Door

From reading about it - it is a true story and about a family that dealt with a presence/demon and one individual in the family actually died from the encounter and the diary which told of the happenings was actually found later in 1998. It's coming to theaters on May 5th. I can't wait for it. This does look like one that I will go to theaters to see and also buy on DVD. 

I agree with you Chapter 13 about the 1800's. While reading about the movie, I did see some of the pictures of the scenes. Lookes really erie. Part of the cast is Donald Sutherland and Sissy Spacek. Looks very promising. No get this - it's not a remake!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

I've always thought about writing something loosely based on this story. Who knows that me and Spaulding might not when I move out to Cali in a few short weeks. So much going on with my writing these days that it may be a stretch in the future before I am able to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going in a few weeks, cool!


----------



## Sinister

I should be out there the last few days of May or the first few days of June. I'm shooting for the former. I'm excited. The sooner I can get out there, the sooner a lot of good things can be set in motion. A lot of things are now, but I'm limited in what I can do on the Gulf Coast. Yep, Sinister is coming to Tinsel Town. Sounds like a bad grade Z Horror flick from the 50's.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Yep, Sinister is coming to Tinsel Town. Sounds like a bad grade Z Horror flick from the 50's.


That gives me an idea for a movie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> I should be out there the last few days of May or the first few days of June. I'm shooting for the former. I'm excited. The sooner I can get out there, the sooner a lot of good things can be set in motion. A lot of things are now, but I'm limited in what I can do on the Gulf Coast. Yep, Sinister is coming to Tinsel Town. Sounds like a bad grade Z Horror flick from the 50's.


That's too cool, just don't let that dougspaulding character be a bad influence on you


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...just don't let that dougspaulding character be a bad influence on you


Too late!


----------



## Sinister

LoL! It'll probably be the other way around. Maybe DS is the one you need to warn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your corruption stretches many miles my friend


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> LoL! It'll probably be the other way around. Maybe DS is the one you need to warn.


Yeah - I'm so naive, when I was a kid I used to sneak around behind the barn and do nothing!


----------



## Death's Door

California watch out! Sinister's on the move!!!


----------



## Sinister

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Your corruption stretches many miles my friend


Too true! 

Yes, Weiner, I am anxious to embark on the next phase of my new life out there.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Good luck with your new ventures out there. Don't tlet that place swallow you up like it does many others.


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for your concern, FC. I have DS looking out for me and with my bro around, it ain't likely to happen.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> I have DS looking out for me and with my bro around, it ain't likely to happen.


I 'preciate that, Sin, but I'm hoping Ethan and Lota will be looking out for _us!_


----------



## krypt

dougspaulding said:


> I 'preciate that, Sin, but I'm hoping Ethan and Lota will be looking out for _us!_


i keep seeing this ethan fella on board ......is this the same guy i see in credits in movies? the writer that is?


----------



## dougspaulding

That's correct, Mike - he is a writer and director, and his wife Lota is a producer. They're mighty fine folks, too.


----------



## krypt

That's cool!.....from reading some of his post its nice to put a personality with the name..........most of the time its just another word in the credits.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> I 'preciate that, Sin, but I'm hoping Ethan and Lota will be looking out for _us!_


You're quite welcome. I think they will, I just have a feeling about this and it's a good one.


----------



## Death's Door

Have you guys seen this movie advertised on tv yet. I just checked where the movie will be playing in my area and it starts on May 5th but I haven't even seen anything other than the trailer on the internet. I wonder why they didn't spend any time promoting this movie.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I have seen several previews of the movie on our local channels. That's how I heard about the movie the first time was from one such commercial. To me it is always a good sign when mvoie isn't over publicized. It shows me the producers of the movie have comfindence that the movie will stand on it's own merits. I always worry when you see these actors making the rounds of the talk show circuit. Makes me wonder what is wrong with the movie they feel they have to push it so heavily.


----------



## DeathTouch

If you goto the movies links page, it gives you all these real haunting places.

www.prairieghosts.com/b-cave.html

www.bellwitch.org/story.htm

www.paranormal.about.com/library/weekly/aa101399.htm

www.theshadowlands.net/famous/bell.htm

www.ghosts.org/bell/bellwitch.html

www.imdb.com/title/tt0429573

www.joblo.com/arrow

www.bloody-disgusting.com

www.chud.com

www.horrorchannel.com

www.esplatter.com

www.fangoria.com

www.moviesonline.ca

www.upcominghorrormovies.com

www.eatmybrains.com


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, I guess your right about that. I mean - look at the remake of "War of the Worlds". 

Thanx DT for posting some of those web sites. I have upcominghorrormovies in my favorites links so I can go on it weekly and see what's happening. I did go on imbd.com and already showed reviews from London and UK. Some are mixed but overall got good reviews. I didn't want to read tooo many reviews because they have spoilers in them. I have been watching to many remakes that it would be nice to see something that you can watch and not know what is going to happen next. 

I have a better idea now that I went on the bellwitchorg site. Again, thanx for that info.


----------



## DeathTouch

Has anyone seen this movie yet? I was wondering if it was a stinker. It looks good but you never know.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I saw the movie and enjoyed it. There were parts that seemed to drag. I found the ending disturbing as a parent.


----------



## gypsichic

yes I saw it when it first came out

not at all what I expected


----------



## claymud

Da Weiner said:


> ....Looks very promising. No get this - it's not a remake!!!!!!!


Not a remake parsay but there was another Movie called the Bell Witch that was shot on the location of many of these places. I remember hearing about it because they said the filming was haunted. A church where they filmed burned down (It was connected with the haunting) and a fire destoryed the inital part of the film.



Da Weiner said:


> Yeah, I guess your right about that. I mean - look at the remake of "War of the Worlds"....


Not trying to pick on you Da Weiner... but I beg of you never mention that movie again. It reminds me what its like to get worked up over somthing and look forward to it then be let down...

As for what I think on An American haunting, the Bell Witch is one of the hauntings that I compare to the Amhurt haunting, in my book thats a pretty big honer. 
But this is a movie I would like to see... maybe a good date movie even


----------



## dougspaulding

I _still_ haven't seen it! Wanted to go last night to the two dollar cinema to see it but *somebody* didn't want to go!


----------



## claymud

I dare say it was almost as big of a let down as War of the Worlds was...that says a lot right there.

I imagined it following the story of the haunting but I found it left out the best parts and kept repeating the attacks over and over again and it seemed less like the bell witch haunting and more like a normal polterguist. There were a lot of confusing dream sequances and they had too many 'camra flying around the room looking at people' shots. 
Also the end left me a little disipointed and confused. This movie wasn't really what I had expected and left out the _Best_ parts of the haunting.

One more thing... if anyone else has seen the movie could you PM me and explane the ending. I thing I understand it... but I don't want to ruin it for anyone else.


----------



## writer93

I've yet to see it. I guess i'll check it out whenever I get back to the video store lol.


----------

